# Roger Williams sailing team ranked #1



## SOUNDBOUNDER (Dec 16, 2008)

_BRISTOL - For the second time in school history, the Roger Williams University Sailing team is ranked number one in the nation among all collegiate sailing teams, according to the national rankings composed by Sailing World._

RI College Sailing Team Ranked No. 1 | BoatingLocal.com

*Top 20 ranking:*

1.RogerWilliams [18] 378

#2.Dartmouth 336

#3.Yale [1] 325

#4.Charleston 315

#5.Brown 308

#6.Hobart/Wm.Smith 293

#7.St.Mary's 248

#8.Georgetown 236

#9.Stanford 222

#10.Miami (Fla.) 191

#11.MIT 186

#12.Harvard 163

#13.Tufts 142

#14.Navy 136

#15.Old Dominion 114

#15.Wisconsin 114

#17.Boston College 86

#18.South Florida 81

#19.SUNYMaritime 46

#20.Connecticut College 24


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

That's two in Rhode Island and, what, eight in New England? Good deal! Now if RWU could just get their law school somewhere near the top 20...


----------

